# Upgrade to Firefox v90.0 Caused FF Sound to Stop Functioning



## BawdyAnarchist (Jul 18, 2021)

Sound works everywhere else (Falkon, for example), just not with Firefox. This happened immediately after upgrade to 90.0. I checked the settings in FF, made sure that sound was permitted under autoplay. Launched into safe mode. Even tried `pkg install -f firefox`. Videos (youtube) plays just fine, but without audio.

I'm not really sure what to do other than try to downgrade to the previous version. I'm on 13.0-RELEASE-p3. Ideas to check?


----------



## monwarez (Jul 18, 2021)

Maybe you have an issue with pulseaudio, try setting in about:config
media.cubeb.backend to the string oss


----------



## BawdyAnarchist (Jul 19, 2021)

omg that totally worked! I'm always blown away that people know this stuff off the top of their head like you did. 

Can't thank you enough, I would've never figured that out on my own, lol.

Anyone else that sees this, that setting doesn't exist in about:config, you have to add it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 19, 2021)

Context: <https://www.freshports.org/www/firefox/#message>


----------

